# Is this the right way to price rhinestones for re-sale?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Can anyone with some experience in this area help me with this? 

I have someone who is interested in buying my rhinestones. I need to figure out how much I have of all of them--I have about 50 different colors/sizes.

She told me to count out 144 of each size, weigh those, and that will give me the weight of a gross. Then I should weigh the total of each color/size and I can determine how many gross I have of each. Then I can price them by cost per gross. 

I guess that makes sense. It will definitely tax the math part of my brain, but I think I can do it. Is this the easiest way? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

leapoffaith said:


> Can anyone with some experience in this area help me with this?
> 
> I have someone who is interested in buying my rhinestones. I need to figure out how much I have of all of them--I have about 50 different colors/sizes.
> 
> ...


I think what you wrote is a good way. You can try it.


----------

